# Hello, Writing Forums



## mystic575 (May 26, 2014)

Hello. I go by mystic575, or just Mystic. I'm female. I came across this forum in a Google search, and I thought I'd check it out. I'd like to be a writer, but first I have to improve my attention span and, well, writing skills. I'm from the northeast United States, and the weather is erratic, yes. Fantasy is the genre I prefer.


----------



## Gumby (May 26, 2014)

Hi Mystic, I'm glad you found us. Welcome to the site.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 26, 2014)

Hello, Mystic. I am glad you joined us.


----------



## mystic575 (May 26, 2014)

Thank you. I hope to get to know everyone here better in the future.


----------



## Apple Ice (May 26, 2014)

Welcome Mystic, I'm sure you'll like it here


----------



## aj47 (May 26, 2014)

Welcome mystic.  We have a thriving community here of writers of various genres, skillsets and attention spans.  I'm sure you'll fit right in.

Look around and find what you like--it's like a smorgasbord.


----------



## mystic575 (May 26, 2014)

Thank you, I'll look around. And post things, maybe, as soon as I can.


----------



## aj47 (May 26, 2014)

You get the keys to post and to update your profile after ten posts.  A good use of some of them is building up "street cred" by commenting on or critiquing the work of others.  Also on that keyring is the key to the private-from-search-engines areas of the forum.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 26, 2014)

This has been an awesome month. So many new fantasy writers! Welcome to WF  Enjoy your time here, it's the best forum online !


----------



## Pandora (May 26, 2014)

Welcome mystic!


----------



## thepancreas11 (May 26, 2014)

A bunch of young fantasy writers recently! Glad to see it. I'm a fan of the genre myself. Let's see what you've got!

Whatever it is, I'm sure it's quite extraordinary. I think your opinions on other people's writing would be quite extraordinary as well. Give it a shot maybe? Don't sell yourself short with the amount of help you can dole out to the rest of the members of this forum. Find other people that you associate well with, and go nuts!

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 26, 2014)

Welcome, Mystic. It's always good to see more Fantasy writers.


----------



## Bishop (May 27, 2014)

Fantasy... the second best genre (second to Sci-fi!). And this is a great place to improve your writing skills, and you're going to help us improve ours just by having us help improve yours... er... you know, you get it!

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Erratic? Yes. Fantasy? Yes. Procrastination? Eh, I'll finish this later.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 27, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Fantasy... the second best genre (second to Sci-fi!).



PAH!!! Fantasy rules...Sci Fi drools. nyahh nyahh.


----------



## Bishop (May 27, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> PAH!!! Fantasy rules...Sci Fi drools. nyahh nyahh.



Need I remind you of this?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 28, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Need I remind you of this?



Whoa!! I seem to have missed that post. LOL

Give me a few to figure out how to post a photo and I will refer you to Mr Boris Vallejo who will show you that Fantasy chicks are much better than the green broad you posted as your best example.

Actually...http://vallejo.ural.net/1990/  Hit that site and just take your pick.

_*That*_ would be a checkmate. LOL


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 28, 2014)

And now, with apologies to mystic for hijacking the thread, which I should know better than to do since I am a mod on this particular section...

Welcome to WF mystic. We hope you find your time with us useful and educational...along with being a whole lot of fun. 

This is truly a great community with a whole lot of people that truly want to see other writers succeed.


----------

